# Number of times to feed a day?



## Cichlid-Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey everyone, just wanted to get some opinions here. How many times do you feed your cichlids a day? What do you think is optimal number of times to feed them a day?

Thanks!


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Easy answer: Depends on the type and quantity you feed. 

Seriously, for me it's very variable, most of the time 1, sometimes 2. On rare occasions i may go up to 3 or even 4. They also regularly get nothing if I'm too busy. Depends really.

I think a good convention is that if they're not willing to eat 10x more when feeding time is over you're probably seriously overfeeding. :thumb: (and i actually mean that)


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I usually feed 3 times 
once in the morning if I have time (turn the lights on, let them wake up,then feed)
when I get home about 730 PM 
before I go to bed 12AM

and sometimes treats in between


----------



## Cichlid-Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey cool thanks guys. I've been feeding them three times a day. Ravenous buggers they are!


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

One of the principles i'm trying to follow is that if I'm trying not to overfeed "in general", i think it's even more important not to overfeed on a single meal basis.


----------



## Cichlid-Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah I hear it's good to only feed them what they can eat between 30-60 seconds.

Any truth to that?


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

It pretty much depends on the type of fish I guess, mine never eat for more than 10-20 seconds. One minute is a very long time for fast eating fish.


----------



## Cichlid-Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

ah ok, gotcha, makes sense. I have some yellow labs, they seem to eat fairly fast.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes, ask not only how often but how long.
Twice a day for 60 sec. each would as much as another person's 8 times a day for 15 sec. each.


----------

